# Follow up Appointments



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi
Can anyone let me know roughly how long it takes for a follow up appointment to come through after failed IVF.  I appreciate it may vary depending on the clinic but just wondering what the average is.  Dont want to chase up too soon. 
Thanks


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Dolphin, from what I've read on here it varies vastly! Mine was 3 weeks, so I was very lucky. jen-v x


----------



## katiecookie (May 13, 2009)

morning 

i have also just had another failed cycle     n got a letter yesterday morning my appointment is on the 27 april nxt yr !!! thats bloody 6 months away which i am not happy about ! but it does depend on your clinic/hospital , 
i would just fone them and make a appointment , you mite be lucky and not have to wait as long as me xxx


----------

